# horizontal router table



## woodie26 (May 31, 2009)

Do any one know what happen to the horizontal router table that was in May 2010 issue of Fine Woodworking?
Thanks


----------



## Willway (Aug 16, 2012)

Hi Larry, I don't know of the article you are referring to, but the commercial version is sold by MCLS.

MLCS Horizontal Router Table


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

This one?

HRT Project


----------



## bigrigger61 (Jan 24, 2012)

*MLCS table*

Although this table is a good design, MLCS sells only; no parts available,original manufacturer was unknown to rep! Just a word!


----------



## woodie26 (May 31, 2009)

Dmeadows said:


> This one?
> 
> HRT Project


That's the one.
Thanks


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Smitty, the MLCS horizontal router table is their product.


----------



## Willway (Aug 16, 2012)

Larry, it looks like one of these would be so easy to build. The main thing would be a 12 inch square piece of 1/2 Lexan to mount the router to, a 3/8 x16 piece of allthread, some 1 inch square UHMW with a 1/2 grove for the Lexan to slide in, and a little ingenuity. I have been wanting to build one, but it is toward the bottom of a long list of things to do. I was thinking of something along the lines of an Oak Park style table out of MDF. The reason for using the UHMW is for the stability, lubricity, and ware. The most expensive parts would be the plastics.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

http://www.routerforums.com/project-plans-how/9782-best-both-worlds.html

==


----------



## Willway (Aug 16, 2012)

*Here I go again!*



bobj3 said:


> http://www.routerforums.com/project-plans-how/9782-best-both-worlds.html
> 
> ==


Hi BJ. Here I go again trying to over engineer another simple project. Thanks for the link, that is some great design work. For those wanting the aluminum try searching Amazon for 80/20 aluminum extrusions, very inexpensive.


----------



## woodie26 (May 31, 2009)

Willway said:


> Hi BJ. Here I go again trying to over engineer another simple project. Thanks for the link, that is some great design work. For those wanting the aluminum try searching Amazon for 80/20 aluminum extrusions, very inexpensive.


Also Ebay


----------



## bigrigger61 (Jan 24, 2012)

Well, I guess the rep and I did not know. I called looking for twin uprights, and a no go. Had to build my own. Thanks!


----------

